# 75 gal Riparium



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

Here are pics of my riparium. Thanks to Hydrophyte and Riparium supply for all the help and supplies.





Tank Specs:
75 gal - 48x18x19
Water level is set for about 8"

Lighting:
2x54w Tek T5HO w/ Giesemann Aqua Flora & Giesemann Midday Sun bulb combo

Substrate:
Quikrete all purpose sand

Filtration;
Marineland C220 w/ extended intake/output
Current USA Subcurrent in tank filter for surface skimming

Flora:
Spathyphylum sp. - Peace Lily
Echinodorus cordifolius - Radican Sword
Hemigraphis sp. - Purple waffle
Acorus gramineus - Sweetflag
Bacopa monnieri - Water Hyssop
Various crypts and mosses for underwater

Fauna:
Bolivian ram
Glowlight tetra
Peppered corydoras
Otocinclus

Plants are planted in Riparium Supply planter cups with Grey Coast calcite in the cups. The dark grey color hides the planter cups agains the black background. The hemigraphis and bacopa are floating on the foam trellises also from Riparium Supply.

Root tabs under the crypts. I drop in a little bit of KNO3 every now and then. The tiniest bit of Flourish once a month. Plant growth is good. The left side of the underwater portion is newly planted and the crypts are still in their emergent forms.

Thanks again to Devin and Riparium Supply. This has been one of the funnest tanks I've ever had.

-Charlie


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

nice


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Gorgeous! How long has it been set up?


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

Its been up for 3 months or so but it really started coming together in the last month. The sword plant was only a couple inches high when i got it and had 2 leaves maybe. Same with the peace lillies. Emersed growth is pretty nice.

I just need to develop the underwater portion a bit more and I think I'm done with the tank.

Charlie


----------

